# It's Official....we're Outbackers!



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi All,

We've made it official by buying a used 2004 26RS - we fell in love with an Outback at a dealership in Galena Illinois - went home did some research and found this site - I have to say this site really swayed our decision. We probably would have bought something comparable, but the enthusiasm, accoulades and sense of community on this site made us hold-out until we found an Outback at a decent price!

Someone on this site sent us a link to an Outback being sold on Ebay about 4 hours away from us - it ended up not selling and we called the seller and negotiated for a good price. We owe alot to this forum!

About us: We are Rita and Angelo, we have a 3 year old daughter, Cheyenne who we adopted from China - she's been home with us for a year and a half now...and is in love with camping! Probably because she get's lot's of Mommy and Daddy time when we are out and away from the day to day grind and distractions.

I (Rita) am a free lance web designer, who works at home (in my pajamas usually!). Angelo works for the local phone company. We are always on the go...we work hard and play hard....camping will be a nice cross between relaxing family time and seeing new places and trying new things. We never realized how many campers and campgrounds exisist until we got interested in it!

We can't wait to meet some of you at upcoming Rally's - we are shopping around for a new tow vehicle - once we have something more heavy duty we'll travel greater distances, but for now we are sticking close to home!

Thanks again everyone for all your wonderful advise!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the Outback and welcome to the site. I hope that you have as much fun in your Outback as we have had in ours.

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

To The Family!!

So glad you found us!! 
Your Cheyenne is a very lucky little girl









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rita,

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy this little piece of cyberspace.

Congrats on your new (to you) Outback and post often.

BTW, I was raised downstate from you (the Decatur area).

Mark


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like you are great people and savvy buyers. Hope to meet you someday along the road. Enjoy the family time your new Outback will afford.

Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, out4fun!*








We are glad to have you aboard!









And congratulations on the new Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on your Outback.

Now get out of those pajamas and go camping.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome out4fun to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RS
Sure glad to have another 26RS owner aboard







Don't forget to check out the Rally section often

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations out4fun!

How exciting for you and your family!
Enjoy your new 26rs and welcome to the family









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to our extended Outback family







There is a great wealth of info here, for sure. Good people, and I am glad you have signed up. Congrats on your new home away from home


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Congrats on your Outback.
> 
> Now get out of those pajamas and go camping.


Hey, camping in pajamas can be fun!

Congrats Rita, Angelo and Cheyenne on your purchase and

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

Dan


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats and congrats on your adoption. Anybody with a three year-old is required to post pictures on this site ASAP, so get on it !!


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!! Congrats on the new TT!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats to the newbies.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

welcome to the site and remember, outbackin' isn't a hobby, it is a way of life. enjoy the way


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site....Glad you found us.

Congrats on the Outback purchase. You're going to LOVE it!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Enjoy that TT.

Scott


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Rita,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy this little piece of cyberspace.
> 
> ...


HAHA... that's so funny, wifey and I are from Aurora, IL orginially.
what a small little world.

Welcome to the forum, we are still looking for our TV and then hopefully we can get our TT.


----------

